
Show HN: The Million Dollar Homepage reimagined as cyberpunk-inspired cityscape - jumprite
https://milliondollarmetropolis.com
======
leshokunin
I came in jaded, expecting yet another uninteresting clone. I have to say: it
looks really pretty. If you did the modeling and assets, great job. Looks like
you even use shaders?

I can’t help but feel you’d be better off using this city for something more
compelling. Maybe map the Coronavirus? Or make an API to render content as
textures? Maybe make it into a music player that changes the shaders with
intensity? I’m sure there’s some ways to leverage this more :)

~~~
jumprite
Thanks! Yeah there are ton of potential avenues to pursue with this kind of
thing. I actually thought about doing interesting music visualizations too.

